# Upgrade to 8GB DDR4 or GT 730?



## xtechnouser (Apr 1, 2014)

So here are the things I have now:

Motherboard: MSi B250M Mortar Arctic
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-7100 @ 3.90 GHz 3MB Cache 51W TDP
Cooler: Corsair H55 AIO Liquid Cooling System
Memory (RAM): 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR4 2400 (OC) G.Skill Aegis

Using HDMI on Intel HD 630.

What will be the best choice?

Buy another 4GB RAM (8GB Total), or a Graphics Card (GT 730)?

Well, those where my options to fit my budget. What do you think guys?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Somewhat depends on what you want to do with the PC.


----------



## BuildingSmall (Nov 27, 2017)

Both are not that great of upgrades. I have tried a GT 730 before and it's almost no faster than the integrated graphics in that CPU. On the other hand, 16GB RAM would be a lot better than 4GB or 8GB.

I vote for buy another 4GB RAM as not only will you get more RAM, but running dual-channel instead of single will increase performance.


----------



## Pepzz (Feb 18, 2012)

if you need PC for games maybe get a older video card from EBAY i just sold my GTX 770 for 80 bucks but it depends on your power supply


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

The GFX cards are not "faster" but deliver better video content, and as the chief said, depends on what you're planning to do, if you want to play some of the latest games a better gfx card makes sense, if you're the usual browsing and office applications user, then onboard is more than sufficient.


----------

